
Disrupt the Citizen (Against ride-sharing) - Dowwie
https://nplusonemag.com/online-only/online-only/disrupt-the-citizen#
======
Dowwie
Disclaimer: OP here. I posted this article because while I disagree with some
of the arguments of the author, I believe his ideas are worth considering.

